# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  استفاده از crystal report در vb

## لیلاز

سلام
میخواستم بپرسم در vb6 چه component ای رو برای استفاده از crystal report باید اضافه کنم؟ وچه دستوراتی رو برای دیدن گزارش بنویسم؟
متشکرم.

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

سلام 
شما بعد از اینکه کریستال رو نصب کردین خودش یه Component رو میاره البته بعد اینکه Ctrl+T را زدی. از لیست می تونی اونو انتخاب کنی اول اسم Component هم Crystal Report هستش من واستون یه نمونه برنامه فردا می ذارم که همه چی توش هست.
موفق باشی  :موفق:

----------


## mom alone

منتظریم :kaf:

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

سلام دوستان 
این مثال در کریستال 7 هستش اگه تو ورژنای دیگه خواستین در خدمتیم.
 :موفق:

----------

